# Il liutista di Caravaggio



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

The Liutist of Caravaggio.
https://www.facebook.com/marcelloagostinellipaintwordpresscom/


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

What are you trying to achieve by posting this. There are no comments. We don't even know if you are the artist.


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

This is my painting, i am a young painter...


----------

